# Perdido River Catfish Help



## N!cky (Jul 28, 2009)

Me and a few friends plan on camping up on the river this weekend if the weather isn't too bad. We're all bass fisherman. But were wanting to catch some cat fish on rod n reel. We will also set bush hooks.
Help wise:
Where do they live? Swift water, depth, river or lakes. 
What's the best baits to use? And is a 1/2 carolina rig heavy enough? 
And also, when trying new areas... HOW LONG SHOULD YOU TRY EACH SPOT BEFORE MOVING ON?! :notworthy:
Thanks for any help guys!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Well catfishhunter should weigh in on this one, but if it were me:

Dead shrimp from Publix or Winn Dixie are hard to beat for "eaters".
Carolina rig is ideal with about 18 inches of leader.
I'd find the holes in the river bends, tie up or anchor above and set out a few lines.
If nothing hits in 20 minutes or so move on.
This time of year river cats like wood, so fishing above a blowdown is a good plan.
I've even used a dropper rig tight to the brush, kinda like flipping to you bass guys but give each drop a few minutes to produce. A shrimp on one of those jigheads could be the ticket, and you can really hide the hook in a shrimp to slide down into the treetops.
The main problem bassers will have is this isn't "run and gun" but "wait for fun" type fishing. Racing from spot to spot isn't going to do much good.
So, relax and fish! Good luck.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I would say just wait and fish for something else right now, the cats wont start to bite good until the water temp gets above 65.

You might get lucky and get one or two but I would suggest waiting a few more weeks.


----------



## N!cky (Jul 28, 2009)

We may just do that... Thanks for the info!


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

N!cky said:


> We may just do that... Thanks for the info!


Is a nice time of year for camping though!


----------

